# Rat-Cha (Chihuahuah/Rat Terrier) Anyone?



## ImMrGraves (Sep 21, 2008)

*Rat-Cha (Chihuahua/Rat Terrier) Anyone?*

I'm going to be adopting one of the two puppies below tomorrow. They are a Chihuahua/Rat Terrier mix. I've done my research on both breeds, but I'm just curious to know if anyone else has ever had any experience with a 'Rat-Cha'. The brown one is a female, the white is a male.


























I've yet to meet either of them in person so I haven't decided which I want to adopt.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: Rat-Cha (Chihuahua/Rat Terrier) Anyone?*

Seeing as how there is no way to predict what traits a first generation crossbreed will or will not inherit from it's parents, it's really impossible to say. It's a crapshoot, really. One could act more like a Chi, while the other acts more like a terrier. 

That's the thing with mutts, there are no 'set in stone' characteristics. Many 'designer' mixes that have the same breed parentage do not even _look_ alike once they grow up, let alone act alike.


----------



## Dogsareme (Mar 1, 2007)

It's not a rule set in stone, but generally the breed the dog looks more like is the breed they inherit more characteristic traits from. 

They are both super cute.


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

Awww he's got a patch over his eye!!!
Sorry I don't have any experience with either of those breeds, I just thought I'd comment about how adorable they are.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

Where are you getting them from? looks like a house, so would be a ..."breeder" (gah I hope this isnt the case) so i wouldnt call this adopting. sorrry but I hate when people say adopt when buying a dog.

Second. go and see what personality you like better.

The male could be all chi while the female all rat terrier. its a crap shot with mixed breeds.


----------



## Dog Tracks (Jan 13, 2009)

Just from my own experience with a rat terrier. YMMV. 

If the rat terrier lineage is dominant expect a high prey drive. Independent and intelligent, a little on the stubborn side if you ask it to perform the same thing over and over again during training. 

Indoors it will focus on you if you want, but also be content to sleep or entertain itself while you're busy. But outside the focus is just on hunting; squirrels, rabbits, mice, voles, anything small and furry. Outdoors I cease to exist. For example, indoors my dog will play fetch until she tires of it (5-6 fetches) but outdoors she doesn't even realize I've thrown something (even if it's her favorite indoor fetch toy).


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

Awww... I like the white one. But, that's solely on looks. My mom rescued a chihuahua puppy and it's dumber than my dog. But cute as a button. My dog and my mom's grew up together so they like each other. My mom didn't socialize him well, so he doesn't like anyone or anything beside my family and my mom and dad.


----------



## modolce (Jan 7, 2009)

We have a rat terrier / chihuahua who looks more like a Rat than a Chi. He's a bit taller and heavier than the chihuahuas. He is very active and loves to run, play (destroy) with toys. He's very sweet and docile too but hate having his nails clipped. I think they are just as great as the full bred chihuahuas.

Good luck!


----------



## BobSD (Feb 1, 2008)

just like to comment, the male looks more like a female, if I had to guess looking at the face. Going for the smaller of the two, from the pics the male might be the smaller? On the other hand the female looks anxious leave.


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

My Donatello looks like a Chihuahua/Min Pin mix... In my opinion he acts nothing like either one! 

I would wait a few more weeks if at all possible, because maybe by then you'll be able to see what their personality might be like.


----------



## ImMrGraves (Sep 21, 2008)

Tankstar said:


> Where are you getting them from? looks like a house, so would be a ..."breeder" (gah I hope this isnt the case) so i wouldnt call this adopting. sorrry but I hate when people say adopt when buying a dog.
> 
> Second. go and see what personality you like better.
> 
> The male could be all chi while the female all rat terrier. its a crap shot with mixed breeds.


I'm not paying for either dog.


----------



## BobSD (Feb 1, 2008)

I like to ask this question to the recuse people. Why should the OP wait until these pups are dumped off at the shelter, and pay the shelter, when she can get these pup from the BYB before they go to some one else that may severely abuse these pups then to the shelter. At least the OP will be the first person to get the pup, and hopefully give one of these pups a loving home from day one???? No temeramental problems from a bad first owner to deal with! Anyone is still rescuing the pup the way I see it, if the pup gets a good home, and dies of old age and never ends up at the rescue center.


----------



## GeorgeGlass (Jun 5, 2008)

BobSD said:


> I like to ask this question to the recuse people. Why should the OP wait until these pups are dumped off at the shelter, and pay the shelter, when she can get these pup from the BYB before they go to some one else that may severely abuse these pups then to the shelter. At least the OP will be the first person to get the pup, and hopefully give one of these pups a loving home from day one???? No temeramental problems from a bad first owner to deal with! Anyone is still rescuing the pup the way I see it, if the pup gets a good home, and dies of old age and never ends up at the rescue center.


Because putting the money into the pocket of a BYB just encourages them to keep breeding. 

I'd be more OK with taking a dog from an oops litter, provided the owner agreed to speuter the pet.


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

Why is this a big deal? The OP says they aren't paying for the dog, so no money going into any BYBs pockets.
You really don't know the situation here, whether someone found these pups and is trying to adopt them out or it is an oops litter. People shouldn't make harsh judgments like this before they know the situation.


----------



## GeorgeGlass (Jun 5, 2008)

ladyshadowhollyjc said:


> Why is this a big deal? The OP says they aren't paying for the dog, so no money going into any BYBs pockets.
> You really don't know the situation here, whether someone found these pups and is trying to adopt them out or it is an oops litter. People shouldn't make harsh judgments like this before they know the situation.


I'm not making a judgment.  I was responding to Bob's question.


----------



## BobSD (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks George for your reply, I understand where your coming from!

Because my military career, I could not own dogs until I retired. So I got my first dog and he lived to old age, and now I have two dogs one age seven and nine, and all dogs were aquired from BYB, I have been on this forum for maybe two years, so I did not know what BYB even ment. And I hate to say this , I feel the majority do not Know "BYB" or think of "rescue" route to go when the time comes to get a puppy. 

But I keep thinking what would have happened to my to beloved present dogs if I did not get them. Would they have had the happy home they have now? Would they have been run over by a car because the owner was careless for a second. Would they have ended up in a shelter only experience euthanasia, that would be better then a cruel owner. 

So my point is, I cannot see coming down on people that decide to buy a dog from a BYB, because it is not going to stop in your life time, I'm sorry to say! And these poor dogs have to go some where! Right??? And even "rescue people" around here, that are so proud to tell you how they got there dog, let there dogs run lose in the to go where ever to do their thing. Every time I am walking my two dogs I have to encounter these other two dogs and they are not very friendly!


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

BobSD said:


> Thanks George for your reply, I understand where your coming from!
> 
> Because my military career, I could not own dogs until I retired. So I got my first dog and he lived to old age, and now I have two dogs one age seven and nine, and all dogs were aquired from BYB, I have been on this forum for maybe two years, so I did not know what BYB even ment. And I hate to say this , I feel the majority do not Know "BYB" or think of "rescue" route to go when the time comes to get a puppy.
> 
> ...


hmmmmm....I don't think I would come down on someone who bought a dog from a byb...but if they were still looking for a puppy I would recommend rescue first...because the dog that is in the shelter has a much higher risk of being PTS because its all ready there!


and yes byb and puppy mills might not be stopped in one life time ...just like the huge waste and pollution problem we face.....but that doesn't me we each as individuals shouldn't do our part and recycle when possible to help our future


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

GeorgeGlass said:


> I'm not making a judgment.  I was responding to Bob's question.


Sorry, that was not intended to you. 



> looks like a house, so would be a ..."breeder" (gah I hope this isnt the case) so i wouldnt call this adopting. sorrry but I hate when people say adopt when buying a dog.


That certainly sounds like a judgment to me.


----------



## ImMrGraves (Sep 21, 2008)

The woman who currently has possession of the puppies is not a breeder. Someone abandoned these dogs and she took them in and is now looking for new homes for them.


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

So have you decided which one yet? Or are you waiting until tomorrow?


----------



## puppy_fix (Feb 2, 2009)

What is BYB? I know it's a dumb question. Lol.


----------



## ImMrGraves (Sep 21, 2008)

I met them both today but I haven't made my decision. Its tough lol.


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah I bet! They're both super cute and look like sweeties.

puppy_fix - BYB = Backyard Breeder


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

What a tough choice! They are both sooo adorable!
I tend to always like the black/tan colors best, but the facial markings on that white one are just irresistible!


----------



## puppy_fix (Feb 2, 2009)

They are both very cute! I'd want to take them both! Lol.

ladyshadowhollyjc-Thanks for answering my question!


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

They are both adorable. But I think I like the white one better.

Good luck with whatever one you choose!


----------



## ImMrGraves (Sep 21, 2008)

For a little more information both of them are 8 weeks old and each weight about 2 lbs.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

They are both very cute....for some reason the white ones face just melts my heart a little more


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

The boy is cuter IMO.
Go meet them and see!


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

I prefer the fawn one myself, but they're both very cute. It would be hard not to walk away with the pair.


----------



## RenaRose (Mar 22, 2007)

I don't see why you have to choose. Their small breed so they wont take up much room. Just take 'em both.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

If I didn't have any dogs I would probably take them both. To choose, I prefer females so I would take the fawn if I could only have one. I know this doesn't help much.... I have had Chi mixes and they are the best. My first was by my side all the time. Butch is a little more independent but they were each, in there own way, the best. Good luck and keep us posted.

Again, I would take them both if she can't find a home for the other!


----------



## LindaLS (Apr 4, 2007)

My Tiffany is half Chihuahua and half Shih Tzu. She has the looks of her Mom the Shih Tzu half but is 100 % Chihuahua in personality.

There is no telling with pictures what the pup will be.


----------



## BobSD (Feb 1, 2008)

It is hard not to pick the white dog, with those fascinating colors combo, but have you tried playing with the pups on the floor at there level. I had to make a decision once which male I wanted and what I did............

I bought two dogy toys and and sat on the floor and gave one to each dog, and watched how they interacted. One dog would play with his toy and then quickly got tired of the toy, the other dog would always come back to the toy, one dog was very interested in this human sitting on the floor with them and kept checking me out while the other dog, just interested in playing with his litter mate. So there are actions for you to observe to help you make your choice rather then picking the appearance only! Now we are all counting on you to tell us which one you finally get???


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

Aw, they are so cute! Can't wait to hear which one you get.


----------



## Bailey08 (Aug 12, 2008)

I wouldn't be able to choose, either. Ugh, such cuteness!

I wonder sometimes how we don't all have a half dozen dogs...


----------



## ImMrGraves (Sep 21, 2008)

I've made my decision! I'm going to be taking the white one home! I was going to pick him up today but we had a snow storm here which prevented me from leaving.


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

I am not going to believe it UNTIL you actually haved one of them at home with you, lol!


----------



## mostlymutts (Jan 10, 2009)

I don't know that I would have been able to choose. LOL
Hurray for you! Good luck with your new baby.


----------

